# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Форум - для мазохистов?

## Морячок

Господа модераторы - ну, наконец - что-то можно сделать для того, чтобы форум мог работать больше, чем по несколько минут в час???
Вчера, с 22.00 до 24.00 МСК, пытался разместить фото на форуме - еле-еле удалось вставить три сообщения. 
Налицо проблема со взаимодействием с БД:

 Database error 
The database has encountered a problem. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Почему ваш хостер в течении двух месяцев не предпринимает мер? скорость доступа не при чем - "движок" глючит в любом случае, что по "мобиле" обращаешься, что по ADSL, что через "домашнюю сеть". Направления также не причем - из трех стран, по ходу поездок, общался на форуме - картина абсолютно идентичная.  
Ей-богу - такое впечатление, будто сисадмины провайдера - с садисткими наклонностями. Кстати - не подскажете, что за провайдер такой "сервис" обеспечивает? - чтобы самому не вляпаться, при случае...

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Не мог зайти на форум неделю !!!!!

----------

